# Homepage in einem Pop Up Fenster bauen



## Das Petzi (14. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Leute,
Ich möchte mal langsam anfangen eine eigene Homepage zu bauen! Da habe ich mir gedacht, dass ich die Homepage einfach mal in einem "pop up" Fenster einbaue! Nur leider weiß ich nicht wie das geht! :-(  Könntet ihr mir bitte helfen? Ich wusste jetzt auch nicht unter was ich den "Thread" setzen sollte HTML oder Scripts?! Vielleicht wenn jemand irgendwie die "Grundbefehlszeilen" für ein Pop Up Fenster hat könnte er den dan evtl hier rein posten? ..::**::..
Achso unter "suchen" habe ich nichts gefunden   ... ! C]I[ao


----------



## ShadowMan (14. Oktober 2003)

Sers!

Der Nachteil an dieser Variante ist leider, dass du vorher immer eine "normale" Seite haben musst, auf der der Besucher per Klick das Popup öffnet, aber für Seiten die eine festgelegte Größe haben sollen sicherlich eine gute Möglichkeit, da die Page in einem eigenen Fenster meist besser aussieht!

Viel Spaß mit dem Code 


Das ist das Script für den Head:


<script language="JavaScript"><!--
// --- New Window function ----//

function newWindow() 
        {
        window.open ("index.html","","width=960,height=680,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,status=no,location=no,menubar=no");
}
// -->
		</script>


Und unter den Button oder die Grafik kommt dann einfach:

onclick="newWindow()"


Falls du noch fragen hast kannst du dich ja gern melden 

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## FruchtSaft (14. Oktober 2003)

Danke, sowas habe ich auch noch gesucht.


----------



## aNero (14. Oktober 2003)

du kannst dan aber noch in deinen body tag onLoad="javascript:newWindow()" einfügen

und das ansonsten leere fenster mit

self.focus();
self.close();

am ende des javascripts schließen also sieht es dan so aus...


```
<html>
<head>
<script language="JavaScript"><!--
// --- New Window function ----//

function newWindow() 
{
window.open ("index.html","","width=960,height=680,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,status=no,location=no,menubar=no");
self.focus();
self.close();
}
// -->
</script>
</head>
<body onLoad="newWindow()">
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## ShadowMan (14. Oktober 2003)

Wenn du es aber per Javascript schließen lässt kommt immer eine Abfrage ob du das Fenster wirklich schließen willst und das irritiert die meisten User um so mehr und sieht dazu auch noch schrecklich aus!

Weil soweit ich weiss hast du mit einem Script niemals die Rechte ein Fenster einfach so zu schließen oder funtzt das mit dem Code wirklich so, dass es eifnach so schließt, *ohne* das ich eine Abfrage beantworten muss?

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------

